# Snowmobile Licensing for Ice Fishing



## dt7

I was wondering the license requirements for a sled that is ONLY used for ice fishing? I have it registered, but do I need trail permit or an ORV on the sled to use it on a lake? I searched these forums because I thought this topic would've been covered so if you have a link I'll take it. I am posting this in Legal Forum too...

Thanks in Advance!

Don


----------



## Burksee

You are correct, there is no need for a "trail permit" if your using it specifically for ice fishing but it does have to be registered.

To my knowledge snowmobiles do not at any time require an ORV sticker.


----------



## ma1979

This is correct. ALWAYS have your gear attached to the sled though. As in.....if your out fishing and run out of your fav beverage or bait DON'T send your buddy on the sled with nothing attached so its faster. You will be ticketed.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Snowmobiles do not have ORV stickers, but would require a trail permit for recreational riding. 

A Trail Permit is NOT required to travel specifically to and from your shanty or ice fishing spot. How ever if you are cruising the lake or frozen body of water even with fishing gear, you would need a trail permit. 

This information is posted on www.mi.gov/dnr


----------



## 2508speed

Well I bought my trail permit today. 45.00. It's good until Sept. 30. I don't think that's too awful bad. Under 6 bucks a month and I can ride it al summer. All I use it for is ice fishing, but have to travel a half mile to the lake on the road. Maybe they can groom a trail to all my fishing spots.


----------

